# 20 Teenage Boys Beat Up A 15-year-old Girl On A Brooklyn Sidewalk



## Zuleika (Mar 6, 2020)

Spoiler: (Trigger) - Violent Video







A group of teenagers beat up a 15-year-old girl and stole her Air Jordan sneakers during a robbery in Brooklyn, surveillance footage released by cops on Friday shows.

The teenager was walking on Utica Avenue near Sterling Place in Crown Heights at 4:10 p.m. Thursday when she was spotted by the dozen youths, cops said.

When she reached the corner, the gang lunged at her and punched and kicked her repeatedly, the video shows.

The clip begins with the victim already on the ground, one of the boys kicking her in the chest and face. A second later, more kids run across the street and continue to beat her up, with one kid leaping onto her and then kicking her in the head, the footage shows.

The appalling 20-second beatdown ends with one kid yanking the victim’s black and white Air Jordan 1s from her feet and leaving her limp on the ground, the footage shows. They also took her cellphone and debit card before running away in several directions, police said.

She was taken to NYC Health & Hospitals/Kings County to be treated for bruising and head trauma, cops said. It was unclear what provoked the attack.

https://nypost.com/2020/03/06/teens-beat-up-15-year-old-girl-and-steal-her-air-jordans-in-brooklyn/


----------



## Everything Zen (Mar 6, 2020)

Supposedly they were defending another girl that she got into a fight with earlier that day but... 

https://nypost.com/2020/03/06/cops-have-suspect-in-beating-of-15-year-old-brooklyn-girl/


----------



## Zuleika (Mar 6, 2020)

So *20* boys beat up *one* girl. *20*!! Then proceeded to steal her sneakers and her phone and that is called defending??!  Is that the new definition of defence?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 6, 2020)

Zuleika said:


> So *20* boys beat up *one* girl. *20*!! Then proceeded to steal her sneakers and her phone and *that is called defending*??!  Is that the new definition of defence?


Maybe the other girl was Mexican.    I  hear they need to be defended from the black xx chromosome types.


----------



## Zuleika (Mar 6, 2020)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Maybe the other girl was Mexican.    I  hear they need to be defended from the black xx chromosome types.


I too wondered if the other girl was latina.  Now I am really curious to see what she looks like that she needed 20 teen snoops to defend her.


----------



## Everything Zen (Mar 6, 2020)

I didn’t even think about the other girl’s race but it makes sense. SMDH


----------



## yamilee21 (Mar 6, 2020)

I saw a post saying that the girl had accused her ex-boyfriend of rape after finding out that he was cheating. The boy was arrested, and this assault was “payback” for his arrest. Regardless of whether there is any truth to that, this is an appalling attack. Twenty boys beating one girl on the street? What kind of parents are producing kids to do this kind of thing? It’s beyond disgraceful. I hope every single one of them faces serious consequences.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Mar 6, 2020)

Disgusting who is raising them, obviously no one.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Mar 6, 2020)

Line them all up and put them down. Yes I said it. That’s how you deal with rabid animals.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 7, 2020)

*Mom on son nabbed over Brooklyn girl’s assault: ‘I wanted to kill him with my bare hands’   *

The mother of one of the teens who turned themselves in for the savage sidewalk beating of a 15-year-old girl “wanted to kill him with my bare hands” when she saw the caught-on-camera attack, she told The Post Saturday.

“I’m angry and very disappointed in him. I did not teach him to act like an animal in the street,” said Donna Howell, 42, whose 14-year-old son Alex was charged with robbery and gang assault for the beatdown.

The victim had been walking along Utica Avenue in Crown Heights Thursday when she was ambushed by the teen horde, authorities said.

Video footage captured the group punching and kicking the girl in the head as she lay helpless on the pavement, finishing off the attack by snatching her Air Jordan 1 retro sneakers off her feet.

“I watched the video twice, it kept popping up on my feed,” said Howell, who was getting her eyelashes done at the time. “I realized, that’s my kid. I just went numb. [The eyelash technician] said, ‘You look like you just saw a ghost.’ I was beyond shocked.”

“When I saw the video, I wanted to kill him with my bare hands. Why would you stomp on somebody you don’t know? You don’t jump on a woman,” she said. “If I was that girl’s father, I would want to kill all of them. This is unacceptable on all levels. You don’t ever put your feet on someone, and you definitely do not treat a female like that.”

Howell says she confronted her son, who is in 8th grade, and forced him to turn himself in at the 77th Precinct Station House.

“He has been in trouble before, but not this kind of trouble. I don’t expect him to be perfect, but I expect him to be respectful in the street,” she said.

Four other teenage boys also turned themselves in and were charged, police said. All five were awaiting arraignment at Kings County Criminal Court Saturday.

Investigators believe the group attack may have been retaliation for a fight earlier in the school day where the girl allegedly beat up another student, sources said.

“I literally felt like I have to throw up since yesterday. I can’t eat,” Howell told The Post, adding that her son would be “on punishment” for years to come for his role in the incident.

“My heart breaks for the victim’s family. I’m just very, very sorry. I feel very, very bad for her.”

https://nypost.com/2020/03/07/mom-o...ault-i-wanted-to-kill-him-with-my-bare-hands/


----------



## meka72 (Mar 7, 2020)

I’m so glad that mother took responsibility for her kid and wasn’t out here talmbout “you gotta hear both sides” or some such mess.


----------



## SoforReal (Mar 8, 2020)

I bet you some of those boys are affiliated with a gang. So sad


----------



## chocolat79 (Mar 9, 2020)

Again,  it's so hard being a woman (or girl) these days.


----------



## NijaG (Mar 9, 2020)

SoforReal said:


> I bet you some of those boys are affiliated with a gang. So sad



Yeah..... I suspect the same. They have that mob mentality when it comes to their attacks sometimes.

I just don’t see 20 individual regular boys all agreeing to attack one girl. 2-4 yes, 20 No.

I hope all of them are found and punished.

I pray the girl makes a complete, full, and speedy recovery.


----------



## Maguerite (Mar 9, 2020)

Where are their fathers?
It’s difficult for single women to raise sons, period. 



Crackers Phinn said:


> *Mom on son nabbed over Brooklyn girl’s assault: ‘I wanted to kill him with my bare hands’   *
> 
> The mother of one of the teens who turned themselves in for the savage sidewalk beating of a 15-year-old girl “wanted to kill him with my bare hands” when she saw the caught-on-camera attack, she told The Post Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## chocolat79 (Mar 9, 2020)

Maguerite said:


> Where are their fathers?
> It’s difficult for single women to raise sons, period.


You already know the answer.  If these guys had decent fathers, they wouldn't be in this mess in the first place.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 13, 2020)

*NYPD: Suspect In Shocking March Attack On 15-Year-Old Brooklyn Girl Gunned Down*

NEW YORK (CBSNewYork) — One of the suspects in the brutal attack on a 15-year-old girl in Brooklyn back in early March was shot to death on Tuesday, the NYPD said.

Tyquan Howard, 16, was found in front of 1550 Sterling Place in Crown Heights just after 1 p.m. with a gunshot wound to the abdomen. He was taken to Brookdale Hospital where he was later found pronounced dead.

Police said no arrests were immediately made, adding the investigation is ongoing.

Howard was among at least 12 teens who were arrested for the assault and robbery of a 15-year-old girl in March. At the time, as many as six persons of interest were still out there.

MORE: Police Make More Arrests In Connection To Brutal Assault Of 15-Year-Old Girl In Brooklyn

The shocking assault was caught on camera and quickly went viral. The victim is seen getting stomped on, kicked, and robbed by a group of boys.

The attack happened at the corner of Utica Avenue near Sterling Place not long after high school dismissal.

Police said it may have been retribution for a prior argument, possibly a verbal one during school hours.


----------



## UmSumayyah (May 14, 2020)

Crackers Phinn said:


> *NYPD: Suspect In Shocking March Attack On 15-Year-Old Brooklyn Girl Gunned Down*
> 
> NEW YORK (CBSNewYork) — One of the suspects in the brutal attack on a 15-year-old girl in Brooklyn back in early March was shot to death on Tuesday, the NYPD said.
> 
> ...


Tragic.


----------



## LivingInPeace (May 14, 2020)

Crackers Phinn said:


> *NYPD: Suspect In Shocking March Attack On 15-Year-Old Brooklyn Girl Gunned Down*
> 
> NEW YORK (CBSNewYork) — One of the suspects in the brutal attack on a 15-year-old girl in Brooklyn back in early March was shot to death on Tuesday, the NYPD said.
> 
> ...


This was inevitable.


----------



## chocolat79 (May 18, 2020)

Welp,  he died how he lived.  I feel bad that I'm saying it about a 16 y.o., but it is what it is.


----------



## larry3344 (Jun 15, 2020)

meka72 said:


> I’m so glad that mother took responsibility for her kid and wasn’t out here talmbout “you gotta hear both sides” or some such mess.


Right


----------

